# Omnistor Awning Installation



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I watched an Omnistor awning ( sunshade ) being installed at the Stratford show. I wasn't close enough to see exact detail but it appeared that the side of the 'van was drilled ( after measuring / marking ) and mounting brackets / plates were 'screwed on'. The awning was then mounted to the brackets and fixed. Total time about 20 minutes.

I then looked in my own Omnistor Installation Instructions booklet and noted that the mounting plates should be *bolted* through the side wall of the motorhome, with a spreader plate and securing nut on the inside.

Any comments, anyone?

Harvey


----------



## james9327 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi
Put omnistor into you tube and a guy is putting one up from scratch.
thats how I learnt. He makes it look very easy but with you do get there.

Regards


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harvey

My experience of having a new Omnistor awning refitted to my old Autosleeper after the original one had been damaged was that the Autosleeper workshop had to refit the brackets with bolts that went right through the side of the van just as you describe. The original one, which I think was fitted by Autosleepers when the van was made, was screwed into the fitted timber strengthening within the body of the van... ie the timber was put there when the GRP monocoque shell was made up ready to accept an awning if required.

The explanation given to me by the Autosleeper workshop was that nowadays the build regulations from the  > NCC < insist that any equipment hung onto the body of the van, a bike rack or awning, must be bolted through.

I have heard of an awning falling off onto those sat below..... :roll: and when a check was made it was just held on with small screws and some construction sealant :roll:

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I for one would be MOST unhappy if such a weighty item was only screwed onto the side of my MH !!

Screws can pull out of timber, bolts are most unlikely to break !!

I am now going to check my MH !!


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

They must be bolted through, preferably using 2 bolts per bracket: sometimes it helps to fix the brackets in situ with self tappers prior to fitting. Fit the brackets and bolts in the centre and at least the parts behind where the 2 end rafters come in.

Full length brackets usually have self tappers between the end and central regions (which are bolted) just to keep the bracket flat. 

Dont forget to use Sikaflex NOT silicone as a sealant behind the brackets before tightening and clean residue with turps.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Just to clarify folks: I am not intending to install an awning. My 'van already had one fitted from the Autocruise factory when I bought it. I was reading the installation instructions because I was surprised at how the awning seemed to be being fitted at the show and I wouldn't have been very impressed if it had been mine, especially after reading the instructions.

It may be that 'special screws' were being used, but I am certain that 'bolting through' did not take place. I raised the subject just out of interest, I wondered how other people's awnings had been fitted ( if they knew ), or how they had fitted them themselves, or if any had fallen off.  

Keep on discussing  

Harvey


----------

